# 3rd quiz famous people (sounds like)



## David H (Jul 19, 2016)

*1. SOLVED*







*2. SOLVED*






*3. SOLVED *






*4. SOLVED*

*



*


*Good Luck*


----------



## David H (Jul 19, 2016)

I'll give you some help 
in *2.*

first image is ' May' second image is 'Gorge'  third image is 'Pen'

(May - Gor) (Ge - Pen)  rhymes with pen ?


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2016)

Still can't do any of them. I have been trying really hard!


----------



## David H (Jul 20, 2016)

OK number *2 is major general something something something.*


----------



## Jonsi (Jul 20, 2016)

Major General John Frederick Fuller
                        June Fried Rock Full -Err


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2016)

Oh, well done, I'd got as far as the Major general something Fuller, but nothing came up when I googled it!
Now for the other three......


----------



## David H (Jul 20, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Major General John Frederick Fuller
> June Fried Rock Full -Err


Well done Jonsi
May - Gorge - Pen - Four - Ale - June - Fried - Rock - Full - Err


----------



## David H (Jul 20, 2016)

Tell me what you have in each number and I'll give you a clue


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2016)

OK, number 4. Joint/spliff, Hit/Claw/hammer, Hay/Rick,And,Ward, Dill,Borg,And,On!


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2016)

3. John Tin/Can,Net, Stir,? something


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 20, 2016)

Robin said:


> 3. John Tin/Can,Net, Stir,? something



The last one is a (brake) disc.  I still don't know what the answer is though.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 20, 2016)

3. Could be Lieutenant (loo tin net) something something.  Not sure who though.


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2016)

There's a DJ called Lieutenant Stitchie. Stir- ..don't know how you get the disc brake in though!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 20, 2016)

3. (Loo tin net Jail Brake Disc) Lieutenant General Brian Horrocks ?????


----------



## Jonsi (Jul 20, 2016)

Lieutenant Nick???


----------



## David H (Jul 21, 2016)

This is great I finally got yiz outfoxed !

*Clue Time:*
*Actual Pictures in each one.*

*1. *Search - Yard - French - Fish - Bore - Ten

*3.** SOLVED*

*4.* *SOLVED*


----------



## David H (Jul 21, 2016)

Robin said:


> OK, number 4. Joint/spliff, Hit/Claw/hammer, Hay/Rick,And,Ward, Dill,Borg,And,On!


Nearly


----------



## David H (Jul 21, 2016)

Robin said:


> 3. John Tin/Can,Net, Stir,? something


Very Close


----------



## David H (Jul 21, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> The last one is a (brake) disc.  I still don't know what the answer is though.


See clue above!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 21, 2016)

3. John Kenneth Galbraith - (remember learning about him in economics - that's if it is him!)


----------



## Northerner (Jul 21, 2016)

Good grief! Glad it's not just me who couldn't get these!


----------



## David H (Jul 21, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> 3. John Kenneth Galbraith - (remember learning about him in economics - that's if it is him!)


Well done Matt
John - Can - Net - Gaol - Brake


----------



## David H (Jul 21, 2016)

*Further clue time:*
*Actual Pictures in each one.*

*1. *Search - Yard - (French - Fish) - (Bore - Ten)* = Search  - Yard (Sir Richard - ? - ?)*

*4.** SOLVED*


----------



## Jonsi (Jul 21, 2016)

4. John Emerich Edward Dalberg Acton (Googled)


----------



## David H (Jul 21, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> 4. John Emerich Edward Dalberg Acton (Googled)


Good on ya! well done Jonsi.

Joint (John) - Hammer / Rick (Emerich) - Dill / Borg (Dalberg) - Etc / On (Acton)


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2016)

1. Sir Richard Francis Burton


----------



## David H (Jul 21, 2016)

Robin said:


> 1. Sir Richard Francis Burton


Well done Robin
Search - Yard - French - Fish - Bore - Ten


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2016)

David H said:


> Well done Robin
> Search - Yard - French - Fish - Bore - Ten


I couldn't have done it without the massive hints and a little help from Google!


----------



## David H (Jul 21, 2016)

Just try the 4th quiz *D. is a cinch*


----------

